# Allgemeines zum Thema Design ...



## Nils Hitze (14. November 2000)

Hoi Folks.
Wir reden hier auf dem Forum immer nur über den graphischen,
den Programmtechnischen Part und ähnliches. Doch über all
daß, solltet ihr den wichtigsten Punkt nicht vergessen :

Wenn ihr professionell designt, muss es dem Kunden gefallen.

Ich sehe andauernd klasse Sites mit BombastGrafik und Skript
schriften und so weiter. Für den Hobbybereich ja ganz schön.
Nur leider haben normale Geschäftskunden etwas andere Vor
stellungen von Design als unsereiner. Schaut euch mal ein
paar Buisnesssites an :

http://www.adobe.com
http://www.microsoft.com/ms.htm (Ich weiß : *Würg*)
http://www.hitachi.com
http://www.fujitsu.com

Klar. Viele von euch halten zumindestens die elementaren 
Regeln der Gestaltung. Vergleich doch einfach mal eure
mit deren Pages und überlegt euch die grundsätzlichen
Unterschiede in : Ziel - Mittel - Ergebniss zwischen
denen und euch. Wie gesagt, es kommt auf die Zielgruppe
des Auftritts an und auf die Fähigkeiten.

Ich werde in nächster Zeit versuchen einige der Grundlagen
des Designs zu analysieren und euch Material zukommen lassen. 
Da ich vieles als Print habe, kann daß aber ein Weilchen dauern.
Also seid geduldig.

Pfote


----------



## kab00m (14. November 2000)

*He hehehe*

Was, wenn ich mal so fragen darf war denn DAS für eine Einleitung???
Also ich könnte das besser    *lol*


----------



## Klon (14. November 2000)

*Ehem, *hust*

Ja also, ... ich möchte euch da gerne meine Meinung zu sagen:
<a href="http://www.fit-4-sales.de/klon/web_think.html" target=_blanc"> Klick hier</a>


----------



## Nils Hitze (14. November 2000)

**Grübel**



> _Ursprünglich verfasst von kab00m _
> *Was, wenn ich mal so fragen darf war denn DAS für eine Einleitung???*



Was meinst du denn DAMIT bitte. Kritisierst du mich hier
etwa ? ÖFFENTLICH ? Recht so. Nur bitte begründe daß auch.
Was war an meiner Einleitung falsch ? Ich wollte nur eine
These verdeutlichen und die Leute zum Nachdenken anregen.
Die die ihr Design für richtig halten fühlen sich sowieso
nicht angesprochen. Ausserdem wollte ich daß mal mehr allgemein sagen und niemanden ans Bein pinkeln.

Falls daß so rüberkam, entschuldige ich mich hiermit.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Tetsuo (14. November 2000)

Also da muss ich jetzt auch mal was zu sagen, diese Seiten mögen ja echt toll sein aber (und jetzt kommts).

Die Microsoftseite z.B. ist sowas von unübersichtlich gestaltet! Dafindet man sich nichtmal mit nem Kompass zurecht. Also in diesem Sinne sage ich das die navigation AM WICHTIGSTEN ist.


----------



## Klon (14. November 2000)

*Hm*

Schaut ma bitte bei Lycos nach dem Begriff "webdesign" und surft auf die ersten 3 oder 4 Treffer... die Seiten sind vom Aussehen und von der Navigation her meist schlecht... Preise (Auszug aus einem der Treffer): 
160,- pro Seite
20,- Monatlich für Domain und 5 Emails

StefanMünz hat schon recht...


----------



## Tetsuo (14. November 2000)

Genau alles Bullshit


----------



## oezer (15. November 2000)

*hmm....*

Also Jungs,

so unrecht hat Pfote doch ja nicht, ich meine es ist schon eine Überlegung wert für welche Zielgruppe man eine Seite designt. Der PC-Paule mit blinkenden und animierten Gifs ist absolut ok für eine private Homepage. Während ein Unternehmen eben ein anderes seriöses Auftritt braucht wie ein Verein eben ein anderes. 

-Zielgruppe
-Nutzen
-Kommerz oder Privat

das sollte man schon wenn es geht miteinbeziehen.

So jetzt freu ich mich auf ein richtiges 'flamewar' 

gruss 
OeKo


----------



## Nils Hitze (16. November 2000)

**Argl**

Ich heiß doch nicht Pfote...Bin doch nicht von TKKG.

Du willst Flamewar ? Kannste haben Alter.
Jetzt ist Schluß mit Kaspar Mukke...

NE. Im Ernst. Du liegst schonmal sehr nahe dran mit deiner
Einteilung. Ich werde, wie gesagt, in nächster Zeit versuchen ein bisschen Material aus der Schule hochzuladen.

Pfote, KOJOTE.


----------



## kab00m (16. November 2000)

*Ich wollte dir auch nicht...*

...ans Bein Pinkeln, ich wolte bloss ne Diskussion losreissen, sonst dauert das immer so...
Wozu habe ich denn sonst diese 3 dummen Grinsegesichter dahin gemacht und ein aussagekräftiges "lol" dahinter?


----------



## oezer (16. November 2000)

*nein nein nein*

Das hier ist ein müdes Lächeln 
und ein Grinser ist das hier 

jaaarrggghhh flamewar...

niahhahaaa

gruss
OeKo


----------



## kab00m (16. November 2000)

*Achja, aber...*

...aber ich nutze seit ich enken kann für jeden schabernak den normal 08/15 smily...
Den : 
Aber der  is auch nicht schlacht, ääääh, schlecht....


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (17. November 2000)

Also Quentin, da muss ich Dir Recht geben, das Hauptaugenmerk ist auf die Inhalte der Webpage zu legen. Mit Style-Sheets kann man nette Effekte erzielen, wie beispielsweise auch hier auf tutorials.de zu sehen. Zur Auflockerung der Texte empfiehlt sich aber des öfteren auch der Einbau von kleineren Grafiken (=Thumbnails), damit verbessert sich die Lesbarkeit und somit auch die Attraktivität der Webseite.

Mir persönlich gefällt http://www.ithome.de sehr gut, das Verhältnis zwischen Grafiken und Inhalten ist sehr ausgewogen.

Naja das war´s fürs erste...


----------



## schwarzfahrer (3. April 2003)

*Re: Ehem, *hust*



> _Original geschrieben von Klon _
> *Ja also, ... ich möchte euch da gerne meine Meinung zu sagen:
> <a href="http://www.fit-4-sales.de/klon/web_think.html" target=_blanc"> Klick hier</a> *




error 404: Datei nicht gefunden!


Das angegebene Dokument konnte auf diesem Server leider nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## Christoph (3. April 2003)

schau mal aufs Datum


----------



## Sebastianus (3. April 2003)

Also ich denke, eine klare Navigation bzw. Aufbau der Seite, schnelle Ladezeiten und ein übersichtlicher Aufbau ist sehr wichtig! Früher wollten die Leute im Internet durchaus mehr unterhalten werden. Heute möchte man eigentlich möglichst schnell an Infos kommen! Da sind viele Bilder und in aufwendigen Designs versteckter Content fehl am Platz!


----------



## schwarzfahrer (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *schau mal aufs Datum *




da hätte ich nicht wenig lust auf eine diskussion wieso beiträge nicht gelöscht werden wenn sie keine vernünftige verwendung mehr finden.

_dumdidum_


----------

